# R35 headlights



## fletchbog (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone got a set or even a single drivers side uk headlight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What year lights do you need?


----------



## fletchbog (Nov 5, 2008)

09 but believe later models fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a set of mint headlights from my own my12 car, if your interested.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can fit headlights from all years but there***8217;s minor differences from cba,dba,late dba/eba


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

We have a set came off 2012 car, pm me if you need help. 

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## goodatcrashing (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a 2012 DBA driver's headlight if you're interested? PM me.


----------

